# 1 x 10 lumber not stocked



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have never had trouble buying 1 x 10s. I will look again next time I'm at the Lumberyard.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What does a Crowder hive look like?

Nevermind, I went back and looked it up again.

[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited February 18, 2004).]


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

Lowe's and Home Depot has 1X10s. Just priced them last Saturday. I think it must be that store(I know how small towns are). 1X10s are not used as much as 1X12s. 1X8s are also use alot so they just do not carry the 1X10s because what few ask for them can cut down a 1X12 like you are doing. My local stores do not carry 1X10s either, But they are not a special order item(no deposit required) and there is no extra cost when I get them to get me some.


----------

